
Google is giving some presidential candidate ads different treatment than others - kevmo
https://qz.com/1641096/googles-systems-didnt-see-beto-orourkes-ads-as-political/
======
HONEST_ANNIE
I'm constantly surprised how three Sci-fi classics together describe the
dimensions in the world where we live in. These books combine together to form
the parameter space for our world.

1\. 1984 by George Orwell: totalitarianism, telescreens, thought police,
doublethink, Newspeak, Big Brother and the cult of personality

2\. Brave New World by Aldous Huxley. Using medication to stay happy,
psychological manipulation and conditioning, class hierarchy based on
intelligence (or perceived ability).

3\. The Space Merchants by Frederik Pohl and Cyril M. Kornbluth. Huge
international corporations de facto run the world. States are their front.
Advertising is the best paid profession (FB, Google). Ads and products are
very addictive and aggressive. Advertising agencies select the new president.
People are fooled to believe that quality of the products is constantly
improving their life while basic things needed for life are becoming more
expensive and out of reach for normal people.

